# "Bloody noses" and hormones - any takers?



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, look's like I may have to go in to see yet another type of doctor: this time an ENT specialist, whom I've never been to. Makin' the rounds, ya know. I've been stalling, as my problem seems kind of silly and as I'm very sick of going to doctors. How shall I say this..... For quite a while now, I have had blood in my "nose mucus" (by no means tons, but some clearly there) 50% of the time that I blow. My internist, whom I was recently seeing for heart stuff, told me I "might" want to see an ENT and mentioned I could have a polyp (oh, no, not more - not there too!) or an allergy. My sister told me, hormones! She said it's fairly common for pregnant women to get nose bleeds. Well, I'm hardly pregnant, and I don't have full-fledged nose bleeds, but I do seem to have wildly fluctuating hormones at times. I'll probably end up going to the doctor, I guess, but I was curious to see what you thought of the hormonal angle. Also, my nose seems kind of dried out; I don't do too well with artificial heat. I don't know if that could be part of the problem (I don't think my internist thought that). Whatever is going on, the problem hasn't been quite as bad as several weeks ago.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I get both all out nosebleeds that start after blowing my noise or sometimes with almost no apparent reason, and sometimes I just get some blood in the mucus. Mine is always from the same nostril, and years ago a dr told me there was probably a crack in the skin that would come open. The nose bleeds are much more frequent in the winter (dry air). She told me to put vaseline on a q-tip to moisten the skin, but I never did.I never got nosebleeds til my freshman or sophomore yr of high school...then i started getting them more than I would like. I started taking the pill my senior year (after I finally got over my fear of the gyno and sought better help for my vicious cramps), so I don't know that it is hormones.I've also had the dr say I probably have a polyp up there, but that's not a biggie, I guess. Years ago i had a persistent infection and they did an x-ray of my sinuses and thought they saw a cyst in there, but that was apparently reabsorbed/expelled in pieces in mucus.The ENT probably won't be too bad, just the hassle of going to yet another dr. He'll look up your nose, and maybe x-ray your sinuses...probably won't be too bad. May do something else... I'll be curious as to what he does and says. Sometimes I wonder if I have a vein that needs cauterized or something. The nosebleeds sure are an annoyance.







I just remembered... I do see more susceptible to these nosebleeds during my period. I've had many times where I was bleeding out both ends lol Often I'd blow my nose while on the toilet, and that would mean a big nosebleed. Mind you, I'm not trying to blow my brains out or something...a relatively gentle nosebleed has brought on the bleeding many times.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks, Luna. You are an excellent information source! And you write so well.







Well, people (including me) get fissures down at the other end, producing blood from time to time. So why not up in the nose too? I originally figured the indoor heating was drying me out at the same time that maybe I was blowing my nose more than usual, so perhaps I ended up with a little tear or something. Both nostrils are affected. Like I say, it's not as bad as it was. And, two weeks ago, when I had a cold, there was almost no blood at all (because "the stuff" just kept pouring out and I hardly had to blow, I guess!). I thought the hormone angle was interesting, though (and, yes, like you, I think I've noticed more nose blood at the time of the P, too - weird, 'eh?).P.S. I think I might try that Vaseline trick. So, you stick it up in your nose - ooh. I think I'll also put my face over a pan of hot water (with Mentolatum in it).


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan,Ironic that you should mention the blood in mucus. I just noticed blood when I blew this morning; not much just a little. I have been fighting sinus problems for a while and the right nostril is always a problem. I had used Flonase for a while and it seemed to help. Now, the Flonase will not to up in the right nostril; it just falls down. I can inhale it in the left nostril. I'm starting to think that I have some type of blockage in the right nostril. Whenever I get sinus headaches, it's always the right side.Let me know what you find out.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I may not find out anything for a while - because I might continue to stall. I am just sick of doctors' offices and spending 1/2 my savings on them and their tests.







However, I have another idea:







Maybe there is something to this hormone thing, because.... As your hormones (esp. estrogen?) decrease, certain mucosal and other linings (bladder, vagina, etc.) become thin and dry, more susceptible to infection, etc. Well, could that then also be true for the nose's mucosal lining?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I can relate re the money. I got in $2000 worth of debt from all the tests that were run on me last year. I've got to remain out of drs offices for a while as well.Your ideas make very good sense. I read on another post that someone had dryer lips and I have also noticed that my lips are dryer, my scalp is dryer and my skin is definitely dryer. So, why not the nostrils? All because of age and less hormones. Makes sense to me.....


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I suffered with bloody noses last year and it was allergies. I use Rhinocort now.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, the blood in the nose is gone - for now. It was warmer, and far more humid, here last week for a couple days, and my sinuses felt better. But, then, aaaaarggggghhhh!, I got an awful headache lasting 2-1/2 days, plus achey ankles, etc., which I still have. I've done a little sneezing and had watery eyes. So, if I didn't have allergy problems earlier with the bloody nose, sounds like I do now! (And I have daily D - once again!)


----------

